# Rotala Green Problem



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Why i cant grow Rotala sp. Green, all the leaves turning brown and Transparent. But all the plants i have are thriving like Rotala Macranda.

This is my Dosing:
1/8 KNO3
1/16 Kh2po4
5 ml Flourish

Tank spec on my sig. I think i need some Iron, cause my startgrass also turning white and black. Any suggestion?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

What are your NPK levels at? try to make sure your tank is balanced.

Nitrate: 15-20ppm
Phosphate: 1-2ppm
Potassium: 15-20ppm

CO2: 30-45ppm


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You have a high light intensity relative to the fertilizing you do. It looks to me like you are dosing about half what is needed - assuming this is a 3 times a week schedule. And, make sure you have as much CO2 dissolved in the water as the fish can live with.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Hoppy: yeah im dosing that dose 3x a week, like the reference chart on EI Dosing for 29 Gallon

I think i need Extra Iron... I dont have fish yet, also after doing blackout i seem happy cause the water cleared up but after 5 days the water begins to become cloudy again, like what happen when the GW starts. Im using DIY Reactor in a 20 degrees angle position, im getting 30 ppm acording to the test kit.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you really want to know if you have enough CO2 try the drop checker method, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-it-yourself/32100-diy-drop-checker-2.html#post240125. Most of the time just checking the tank water by measuring KH and pH will give you a false high reading.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

30ppm is the *minimum* that you would want for CO2. Since you don't have any fish there's no reason that you can't crank things up higher.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> You have a high light intensity relative to the fertilizing you do. It looks to me like you are dosing about half what is needed - assuming this is a 3 times a week schedule. And, make sure you have as much CO2 dissolved in the water as the fish can live with.


So you mean hoppy that i should double the dosing???

for example make it
1/2 KNO3
1/8 KH2po4
10 ml traces


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

When I had a 29 gallon tank I dosed 1/4 tsp KNO3 and a not quite full 1/8 tsp of KH2PO4, three times a week. It worked well. So, I think that is a good dosage.


----------

